# Deciding between 2 board/binding setups



## TLN (Sep 7, 2010)

You wanna get 6-8 seasons on those boards? So you'll be riding 15 year old stick in 2026? 
Get one with the graphics you like. Seriously. 

p.s I think that Lib value in 2025 will be $5 more.


----------



## money117 (Nov 29, 2016)

Attached a couple of the pictures. I guess 6-8 is unrealistic so whichever one looks like it'll last longer.


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

IMO, 154 CM at your body weight is way too small, especially if you want to ride backcountry, as you say. 

Someone on here will probably disagree with me, though..


----------



## money117 (Nov 29, 2016)

deagol said:


> IMO, 154 CM at your body weight is way too small, especially if you want to ride backcountry, as you say.
> 
> Someone on here will probably disagree with me, though..


I was actually a little worried that 157 would be too long, but yeah I am on the heavier side so it makes sense. Based off the limited pics I have would, you be able to tell which one looks like its in better condition?


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

As overrated as the TRS is, you don't want the drift, especially at 154. Go the TRS and forces, it's worth the extra $75.


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Craigslist prices aren't etched in stone..........lowball...........don't know 'til you ask........


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

money117 said:


> I was actually a little worried that 157 would be too long, but yeah I am on the heavier side so it makes sense. Based off the limited pics I have would, you be able to tell which one looks like its in better condition?


I can't quite tell from the pics, but the black one, even if in better condition, is still too short IMO


----------



## unsuspected (Oct 26, 2015)

TLN said:


> You wanna get 6-8 seasons on those boards? So you'll be riding 15 year old stick in 2026?
> Get one with the graphics you like. Seriously.
> 
> p.s I think that Lib value in 2025 will be $5 more.


Im riding a 18 year old Nitro Naturals  It have held up very well.


----------



## TLN (Sep 7, 2010)

unsuspected said:


> Im riding a 18 year old Nitro Naturals  It have held up very well.


I Have rossignol undertaler from 1995 or so. Still rockin. But that are exceptions. You don't wanna ride beginner board for years.


----------



## unsuspected (Oct 26, 2015)

TLN said:


> I Have rossignol undertaler from 1995 or so. Still rockin. But that are exceptions. You don't wanna ride beginner board for years.


True and the naturals board isn't for beginners.


----------

